# Anderson, SC, 810759 LA9, F,



## elly1210

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12302662
http://acas.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1014806

Anderson County Animal Shelter
615 Highway 28 Bypass
Anderson, SC 29624

Phone: 864-260-4151


----------



## Myamom

Name: 810759 LA9
Status: Available for Adoption (adoption info)
Species: Dog
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Color: Black & Tan
Sex: Female
General Potential Size: Large
Activity Level: Moderately Active
Good with People: Friendly
Good with Dogs: Yes
Good with Cats: No
http://acas.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1014806


----------



## elly1210

bump


----------



## pamela berger

Does anyone think she's a mix?


----------



## kathyb

I see a skinny GSD that has not been treated good.


----------



## WiscTiger

Here is a better looking picture of this gal


----------



## elly1210

she reminds me of how Sonny looked in his shelter picture and his hair right now is still ratty like that but we are working on good nutrition, when they pulled Sonny he was only 58lbs, now he is 74lbs, I agree she needs a lot of TLC.


----------



## marksmom3

still listed


----------



## sierrasunnkennels

how old is she, does anyone know


----------



## marksmom3

The header from petfinder lists her as young.

810759 LA9 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Female Dog 

Her teeth look pretty white too.


----------



## CindyM

still listed


----------



## marksmom3

bump


----------



## elly1210

bump


----------



## elly1210

she is still listed, anyone?


----------



## elly1210

still listed


----------



## elly1210

bump


----------



## elly1210

still listed


----------

